# Tiny: My spaciously small server



## Bonz(TM)

This is my latest works. A spaciously small file server.

**Edit** 
This needs to be updated. I have recently fulfilled my dream of 8x1TB in this little monster. Here are the specs and pics for you to enjoy!









Q6600
4GB DDR2-800
1x500GB (system), 8x1TB (RAID5) on Dell PERC 5/i RAID controller
Gigabyte G31 MicroATX mobo
Athenatech mini Tower mATX case
Antec 650w Hybrid modular PSU


















Size Difference between old CM690.


















My dog



















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















9th on the right was an RMA being sent out. Had to still get it in the picture though


----------



## Xtreme3X

Woooo! Nice stuff over there! I was thinking of asking you for pic of your server in my other thread. But well here it is









Btw are you able to share what you OS/Application you running in your server too? Thanks


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I'm running Server 2008 x64 right now, but it has a 60 day time limit. I am thinking of a Linux distro but unsure still.


----------



## e_dogg

That's a great looking build! Lots of room in the case!

Check out Windows Home Server if you're looking for a new OS. It's reasonably priced and works great for file server and backup tasks - especially with its folder duplication feature for easy redundancy without having to mess with RAID setups.

Edit: Forgot to mention - nice dog too!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

This case surprised me, it's very roomy for a mATX mini.

I actually have been looking at WHS for the past few hours, and I really like the idea of it. Just one thing I am having problems with... the 32 bit-ness of it! Unfortunately this board only supports 4GB of RAM, otherwise I'd be using 8GB.

I am also debating linux as my OS. I always love a new learning experience









Thanks for looking


----------



## CyberDruid

Love the obligatory dog shot. I try to have at least one per log


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
This case surprised me, it's very roomy for a mATX mini.

I actually have been looking at WHS for the past few hours, and I really like the idea of it. Just one thing I am having problems with... the 32 bit-ness of it! Unfortunately this board only supports 4GB of RAM, otherwise I'd be using 8GB.

I am also debating linux as my OS. I always love a new learning experience









Thanks for looking









If all you want is a file server, WHS is great. If you're looking for anything else don't bother with it.


----------



## jaclipse

What raid card are you using?


----------



## richardshewfelt

another vote for WHS for file serving, works great from my experiences with it.

Also, your dogs eyes look like those fictional lazer guns charging up, just thought id add


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
Love the obligatory dog shot. I try to have at least one per log









Always! It throws people off









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
If all you want is a file server, WHS is great. If you're looking for anything else don't bother with it.

Well. It is a file server, but I like to occasionally run VMs and do other dumb stuff.

Also why I am debating linux. I like to learn new stuff, and I say it's about high time I learn a new OS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclipse* 
What raid card are you using?

I'm using a Dell PERC 5/i.
Info can be found here: http://www.overclock.net/hard-drives...card-tips.html

Thanks for taking a peek guys


----------



## SyncMaster753

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jaclipse* 
What raid card are you using?

i'm also interested.....at first i didn't see one there and thought..."that board has 4 SATA slots and no raid, how is he pulling this off?"


----------



## Zzyzx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
I'm running Server 2008 x64 right now, but it has a 60 day time limit. I am thinking of a Linux distro but unsure still.

If you're a student, you can get Server 2008 from DreamSpark for free: https://www.dreamspark.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SyncMaster753*


i'm also interested.....at first i didn't see one there and thought..."that board has 4 SATA slots and no raid, how is he pulling this off?"


Dell PERC 5/i

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zzyzx*


If you're a student, you can get Server 2008 from DreamSpark for free: https://www.dreamspark.com/default.aspx?wa=wsignin1.0


Wow! I did not know this! My school recently partnered up with JourneyEd so we have email addresses (I didn't before). Unfortunately I think they may have screwed up the mail domain when they registered. It says my email (***@mail.****.edu) cannot be verified. Please login with my ***@mailtest.****.edu.


----------



## e_dogg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonz™* 
I actually have been looking at WHS for the past few hours, and I really like the idea of it. Just one thing I am having problems with... the 32 bit-ness of it! Unfortunately this board only supports 4GB of RAM, otherwise I'd be using 8GB.

I am also debating linux as my OS. I always love a new learning experience









For a file server, 2gb is plenty. But I see that you're interested in virtualization so maybe 2008 is for you. I don't know how well WHS would handle that. Maybe poke around on the We Got Served forums (www.wegotserved.com) and see if anyone has used WHS for that.

Microsoft will be launching a low-cost version of 2008 server called "Foundation" if you want to stick with Windows. http://www.overclock.net/software-ne...expensive.html


----------



## SmasherBasher

that case reminds me of my wife.
Short and fat.
But all the good stuff is on the inside.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


that case reminds me of my wife.
Short and fat.
But all the good stuff is on the inside.










Quickly! ctrl+shift+del -> clear history!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Why? Nothing I wouldnt and havent told her to her face.
and her 2 chins.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Oh, never mind then.
That sucks.








Unless that's what you're into.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Why? Nothing I wouldnt and havent told her to her face.
and her 2 chins.


Guess you must have missed the white text


----------



## jbrown

Wow. LOL ^

Total cost so far? I wish I could see pics here at work (i'm deployed)

If you're willing to email me some, let me know!

Regards

Jesse


----------



## Bonz(TM)

CPU and RAM were from my old rig, they total about $300 when bought. Can be had for about $220 now
Case, PSU and Mobo = $115 shipped on the Egg
1TB drives = Bought throughout price drops ~$800
500GB = bought back when they were $179 each (we won't count these)

So without drives $350-400. Drives are a bulk of the cost








Still with $350-400 that's a hell of a server for anything else.

Took out 2 500GB for now, and going to add 3 more 1TB ASAP.
Glad you were interested.

While this case is cheap, I would recommend it for anyone looking for something small for any server on a budget (especially a nice small file server







). 2x 92mm Panaflos and the CM drive bay keep everything nice and cool... Even while SMP folding 24/7.

Oh, and if you are interested in pics I'll gladly send them









Edit: FYI, I'm no modder (I lack the creativity for that). This is just a build that I did that I haven't seen anyone have yet. It is surprisingly small... yet large. As Smasher said, it's what's on the inside that matters


----------



## Manyak

By the way, I really like this build of yours. I dunno. Its not special, but its appealing.

Especially appealing to someone who has a CM Stacker T01 housing his server....lol


----------



## Bonz(TM)

A buddy of mine houses his server in a Stacker as well. It's just way too big for my tastes. I came from the CM 690 which is even smaller than the stacker, and this one is just sooo small. Not to mention it can hold about 11 drives maximum.

It even makes my Mini P180 look big


----------



## wierdo124

Holy god, what do you need 5TB of storage for!?!? Plus 1.5TB in your rig...what do you use it for!?!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Holy god, what do you need 5TB of storage for!?!? Plus 1.5TB in your rig...what do you use it for!?!

Much data


----------



## Ellis456

Sweet!!!!.


----------



## Kipper

Hey Bonz, are did you RAID your drives or did you just leave them as is...? Any fault tolerance..?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kipper*


Hey Bonz, are did you RAID your drives or did you just leave them as is...? Any fault tolerance..?


The 5TB's are in RAID5 on a PERC 5/i. 2 of the 500's were in RAID1, which I just took out to use for my new rig.

I liked the RAID1 for security on my important stuff, but I needed to make room for 3 more TBs.


----------



## Sanders54

Nice server







.


----------



## gorb

Very nice. How'd you get those sata power cables? I'm very interested in those, cuz I also have a lot of drives in my case and considering how inflexible these corsair cables are I'm scared they're gonna break the power connectors on my drives >_>


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Actually a friend of mine made them for his hard drives, but didn't need them anymore. He made them some spare PSU wire and connectors. 1 Molex connector and 10 SATA power connectors. You can buy them and just crimp them on. These look easy.

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g4/c...ors-Page1.html


----------



## Kamakazi

What 4->3 adapter do you have up there in the 5.25s


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kamakazi* 
What 4->3 adapter do you have up there in the 5.25s

It's the CoolerMaster cage:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817993002

It's cheap, and very effective. I put a Scythe Slipstream 110 in there and it keeps 4 TB like ice under load.


----------



## TweiTwei

idk if somebody already stated this but
you can increase the time on windows server 2008 to 240 days
its realllly easy you just download this little workstation converter
it was amazing and after you do this imo windows server 2008 is the best os for gamers
has everything vista has except alll of the junk!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TweiTwei*


idk if somebody already stated this but
you can increase the time on windows server 2008 to 240 days
its realllly easy you just download this little workstation converter
it was amazing and after you do this imo windows server 2008 is the best os for gamers 
has everything vista has except alll of the junk!


Yea I downloaded this nice little app. But I got a free license for server 2008 though Dreamspark


----------



## Manyak

So what else are you gonna be doing with this thing other than network file sharing?

http/dns cache? RIS? VPN?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
So what else are you gonna be doing with this thing other than network file sharing?

http/dns cache? RIS? VPN?

I actually have an Endian firewall that does HTTP proxy and cache and everything a UTM does. And I have a couple Dell Optiplex GX150's with P3's in them that do all my basic network functions. ie. DNS, DHCP, AD, VPN, etc.

This is pretty much strictly VM, Torrent box, and File server. I wanted to make it small because I bring it to LANs all the time to share stuffs.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonz™* 
I actually have an Endian firewall that does HTTP proxy and cache and everything a UTM does. And I have a couple Dell Optiplex GX150's with P3's in them that do all my basic network functions. ie. DNS, DHCP, AD, VPN, etc.

This is pretty much strictly VM, Torrent box, and File server. I wanted to make it small because I bring it to LANs all the time to share stuffs.

Oh cool







. You know I bet you could consolidate them all into one. Hell, if you've got a couple of P3s, just sell each one for like $50 each on craigslist or whatever and get a more powerful PC. You'll save some electricity that way!









You know what though, I don't think I'd ever trust security to open source software. ISA Server/Wingate Proxy ftw









Maybe you could help me though....what OS is your VPN machine running? Because Server 08 is not working out for me like Server 03 did. :/


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Manyak* 
Oh cool







. You know I bet you could consolidate them all into one. Hell, if you've got a couple of P3s, just sell each one for like $50 each on craigslist or whatever and get a more powerful PC. You'll save some electricity that way!









You know what though, I don't think I'd ever trust security to open source software. ISA Server/Wingate Proxy ftw









Maybe you could help me though....what OS is your VPN machine running? Because Server 08 is not working out for me like Server 03 did. :/

I'm running Server 03 on both my P3's. 1 does pretty much everything, while the other one is a Secondary DNS, Secondary DC, and sometimes a Shoutcast Server.

Currently I just use the standard dial-in VPN (LT2P I think) if I need to from work (which I hardly ever do) If I had the internet connection I'd use the Gw2Gw VPN on my Endian.

Edit: Yea I think I may consolidate them one day. I have a P4 and 2GB of RAM just laying here. If I ever turn this server into a full size again I'll have a Case/PSU and Mobo as well.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I'm running Server 03 on both my P3's. 1 does pretty much everything, while the other one is a Secondary DNS, Secondary DC, and sometimes a Shoutcast Server.

Currently I just use the standard dial-in VPN (LT2P I think) if I need to from work (which I hardly ever do) If I had the internet connection I'd use the Gw2Gw VPN on my Endian.

Edit: Yea I think I may consolidate them one day. I have a P4 and 2GB of RAM just laying here. If I ever turn this server into a full size again I'll have a Case/PSU and Mobo as well.



Yeah I guess there's a nice benefit to having a failover DC and DNS server in case you wanna mess around with or replace the first one, so your network doesn't go completely down.

But yeah VPN worked fine for me in Win03, but for some reason the certificates with Win08 don't want to play nice. Its as if they aren't doing anything at all, so I end up just connecting to the server but get no actual network/file access.


----------



## dskina

Looks good, but needs more pics :b


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Hmm, I'd like to wait till I get 2 more TB for some more pics


----------



## metallicamaster3

Four things dude:

1.) Awesome mousepad
2.) What do you want for that old Cooler Master Case?
3.) What are the uses of those older Dell Optis?
1a.) Awesome dog
4.) LOT OF DRIVES. How did you fit 3.5" drives into a 5.25" slot? I don't see any adapters!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Four things dude:

1.) Awesome mousepad
2.) What do you want for that old Cooler Master Case?
3.) What are the uses of those older Dell Optis?
1a.) Awesome dog
4.) LOT OF DRIVES. How did you fit 3.5" drives into a 5.25" slot? I don't see any adapters!


Four answers man:

1.) Thanks, got it from here. http://www.overclock.net/online-deal...9-shipped.html
2.) It's just sitting here. Shipping would probably be a ton. I don't know.
3.) Basic network services for now. I don't use them for much. DHCP, DNS, DC etc.
1a.) Thanks








4.) Yessir. The CoolerMaster drive bay is a converter. Fits 4x 3.5"s into 3x 5.25"s. I plan to fill the case with 8x1TB's and 1x500 for OS.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Awesome.

Part 2:

2.) If you want to find out the cost of shipping I'll gladly pay it.
3.) Two of them? DHCP, DNS, TeamSpeak, HTTP, MySQL etc all run on my one server... Linux CLI w/ Celeron 336 2.8GHz and 2.5GB of RAM O_O. 
4.) That's nifty. Makes use out of empty bays. Would be splended for my oldie Antec case, I gotta check 'em out, thanks.

EDIT: Take some time and dive into Linux. Don't be scared of the command line. Back when I was a noob with linux I just googled around for stuff I wanted to know, it's pretty easy to look up upon. Now look at me... Full on Linux geek and I didn't spend a day in college about it.

EDIT 2: Those two PIIIs operating in parallel would be SICK with linux as well. ... Linux Linux Linux is basically the point here xD. (Or, do the foremost and sell them off for $75 on craigslist and get your drives for your Tiny machine, and have one server do everything. Especially with those specs you aren't going to have any issues at all).

Anything you want to talk about just PM me or shoot me an IM with the links on my profile.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Awesome.

Part 2:

2.) If you want to find out the cost of shipping I'll gladly pay it.
3.) Two of them? DHCP, DNS, TeamSpeak, HTTP, MySQL etc all run on my one server... Linux CLI w/ Celeron 336 2.8GHz and 2.5GB of RAM O_O. 
4.) That's nifty. Makes use out of empty bays. Would be splended for my oldie Antec case, I gotta check 'em out, thanks.

EDIT: Take some time and dive into Linux. Don't be scared of the command line. Back when I was a noob with linux I just googled around for stuff I wanted to know, it's pretty easy to look up upon. Now look at me... Full on Linux geek and I didn't spend a day in college about it.


Part 3:

Its bad security practice to run internal servers (like DNS) with external servers (like HTTP) on the same machine.


----------



## metallicamaster3

Quote:



Its bad security practice to run internal servers (like DNS) with external servers (like HTTP) on the same machine.


I disagree. Some directories are encrypted and require passwords and yubikeys to access, and don't have specific access -- unlike Windows where everything is easy to navigate around everything if someone to get in. If your SSH port and keys are kept safe you're not going to have a problem. For example, say someone was to PHP-attack my HTTP server to try to get into my DNS/DHCP area it wouldn't work because HTTP is on a different directory and unencrypted whilst critical services like DNS and DHCP are on a separate partition and encrypted on a separate filesystem.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


Awesome.

Part 2:

2.) If you want to find out the cost of shipping I'll gladly pay it.
3.) Two of them? DHCP, DNS, TeamSpeak, HTTP, MySQL etc all run on my one server... Linux CLI w/ Celeron 336 2.8GHz and 2.5GB of RAM O_O. 
4.) That's nifty. Makes use out of empty bays. Would be splended for my oldie Antec case, I gotta check 'em out, thanks.

EDIT: Take some time and dive into Linux. Don't be scared of the command line. Back when I was a noob with linux I just googled around for stuff I wanted to know, it's pretty easy to look up upon. Now look at me... Full on Linux geek and I didn't spend a day in college about it.

EDIT 2: Those two PIIIs operating in parallel would be SICK with linux as well. ... Linux Linux Linux is basically the point here xD. (Or, do the foremost and sell them off for $75 on craigslist and get your drives for your Tiny machine, and have one server do everything. Especially with those specs you aren't going to have any issues at all).

Anything you want to talk about just PM me or shoot me an IM with the links on my profile.


2.) I'll think about it, and get back to you








3.) Yea. Their only measly 900MHz, 256MB. I already gave 6 of them away. I'd like to keep 2 just for the sake of it








4.) Absolutely! They are nice









I did dive into about 5 different distros of Linux, as well as FreeNAS and OpenFiler. I'm still very noobish, but can work my way around with a little bit of exploration and Googling







.

Only thing is, I got a free copy of Server 2003 and 2008 through Dreamspark. If it wasn't for that, I would be using Linux right now. I may do some Linux on the P3's if I decide I don't need them the way they are anymore.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *metallicamaster3*


I disagree. Some directories are encrypted and require passwords and yubikeys to access, and don't have specific access -- unlike Windows where everything is easy to navigate around everything if someone to get in. If your SSH port and keys are kept safe you're not going to have a problem. For example, say someone was to PHP-attack my HTTP server to try to get into my DNS/DHCP area it wouldn't work because HTTP is on a different directory and unencrypted whilst critical services like DNS and DHCP are on a separate partition and encrypted on a separate filesystem.


How about this. Lets say that there's some form on your website that allows for an SQL injection that you missed or something. They could easily make your SQL server grind away at your hard drive for the rest of the week, making accesses slow for the entire system.

And that's just a very simple attack


----------



## metallicamaster3

Which is why my SQL system is completely protected with Anti-flood and anti-hack. Running at a random port number for one, and ban any IP that wants to do more than 500 injections in 10 minutes (my server isn't used mainstream on the web, only my own private uses, so SQL is barely used). Either way, even if I got DDoS it still doesn't compromise my DHCP and DNS









OP: Use the spare and install Ubuntu Server edition. Best for noobs, and even not for noobs (I use it and I will always use a Debian-based distro mainstream) and it's the best operating system to learn the basics on, IMO. Give it a shot


----------



## chizzau

Freaking awesome dude. I say go for the linux because its free and something new to learn. I plan on using linux when I get around to building a server as well


----------



## The_Moves

Bonz,

Did you have to do the pin mod on the Perc 5/i with your motherboard? I've got the same mobo and am having issues with it not showing bios for the Perc 5/i when booting, and once I get the system up, my array isn't visible. This happened to me twice before; however i was able to get the card to be recognized by the mobo eventually. Now i can't get it to work at all with that mobo. I've installed the Perc 5/i on my gaming desktop with an nVidia based motherboard and Vista detects the card just fine, haven't been able to get into the BIOS though...

If not the pin mod, what else have you done to your system? Got the latest bios on the motherboard, the Perc 5/i? Have you changed any settings specefically in the motherboards bios to get it to work?

Thanks, any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The_Moves* 
Bonz,

Did you have to do the pin mod on the Perc 5/i with your motherboard? I've got the same mobo and am having issues with it not showing bios for the Perc 5/i when booting, and once I get the system up, my array isn't visible. This happened to me twice before; however i was able to get the card to be recognized by the mobo eventually. Now i can't get it to work at all with that mobo. I've installed the Perc 5/i on my gaming desktop with an nVidia based motherboard and Vista detects the card just fine, haven't been able to get into the BIOS though...

If not the pin mod, what else have you done to your system? Got the latest bios on the motherboard, the Perc 5/i? Have you changed any settings specefically in the motherboards bios to get it to work?

Thanks, any help would be greatly appreciated!

First,
Welcome to OCN!









Second,
I have not done anything to the board or card to make it work. It simply "worked" right from the start. I am not using the pin mod on the card. The motherboard's BIOS is F8. That is what it was when I got it, and I didn't want to mess with it because it worked.

The only thing I've done is flashed the Firmware on the card to speed it up. The PERC 5/i is flashed to LSI's 8408E firmware version 7.0.1-0061. I never flashed the BIOS of the card either.

I don't know what version of the BIOS is on the card, nor have I changed it. It seems like it might be a card BIOS problem for you. I'd try and flash the BIOS of the card.
I'm sure you've already been there, but *THIS* is a good thread for information on the card.


----------



## Lyoko

Nice setup! I am getting that case for my database server.
I am going with CentOS for the database server and Fedora for the web server.

By the way, I also have a CM 690 for my primary rig


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Well. It is a file server, but I like to occasionally run VMs and do other dumb stuff.


Then you won't like my suggestion, but:

http://www.freenas.org/


----------



## BLinux

Bonz,

Have you considered using a backplane enclosure? a 5-3 enclosure would allow you to install 5x HDD in the 3 5.25 bays you have and it would make the drives easily hotswappable giving you the ability to easily replace any failed drive.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyoko* 
Nice setup! I am getting that case for my database server.
I am going with CentOS for the database server and Fedora for the web server.

By the way, I also have a CM 690 for my primary rig









Just curious, why Fedora for the web server?


----------



## BLinux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 
Then you won't like my suggestion, but:

http://www.freenas.org/

Personally, I think http://www.openfiler.com/ is a better solution along those lines...


----------



## Lyoko

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLinux*


Bonz,

Have you considered using a backplane enclosure? a 5-3 enclosure would allow you to install 5x HDD in the 3 5.25 bays you have and it would make the drives easily hotswappable giving you the ability to easily replace any failed drive.

Just curious, why Fedora for the web server?


I'll also be using it as a gaming rig.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLinux*


Bonz,

Have you considered using a backplane enclosure? a 5-3 enclosure would allow you to install 5x HDD in the 3 5.25 bays you have and it would make the drives easily hotswappable giving you the ability to easily replace any failed drive.

Just curious, why Fedora for the web server?


Yes I have. But they are expensive. Also, if I'm gonna have them hot swappable, I want all of them and not just 5. This will do for now.

I've really been going back and forth about keeping all of this in this tiny server, or moving to a larger server. This server is taken to LANs all the time, that's why I planned on it being small. It's very nice, but I miss my old 4x gigabit board







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Then you won't like my suggestion, but:

http://www.freenas.org/



Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLinux*


Personally, I think http://www.openfiler.com/ is a better solution along those lines...


I downloaded both. I actually was installing OpenFiler but it was taking too long. It turns out it formatted my entire array. I had to load up testdisk to recover the partition. Needless to say, I'm still on Windows. With a free server license, it's hard to 'have' to go to something else.


----------



## BLinux

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Yes I have. But they are expensive. Also, if I'm gonna have them hot swappable, I want all of them and not just 5. This will do for now.

I've really been going back and forth about keeping all of this in this tiny server, or moving to a larger server. This server is taken to LANs all the time, that's why I planned on it being small. It's very nice, but I miss my old 4x gigabit board







.

In that case, check out the thermaltake/BMW level 10 case:


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I was thinking more along the lines of this










But then it wouldn't be "Tiny" anymore...


----------



## spccraig9

Kind of a noob question, how could I add more HDD's when I don't have any more open SATA ports on the motherboard? I have 5 hard drives now, and 2 ROM's. Would I have to get a card?


----------



## Lyoko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spccraig9* 
Kind of a noob question, how could I add more HDD's when I don't have any more open SATA ports on the motherboard? I have 5 hard drives now, and 2 ROM's. Would I have to get a card?

have any eSATA ports on the case?


----------



## spccraig9

Yeah, I think I have 2 of them. Can I add them to those, and if I can, can I add them to the RAID 5 array without having to format everything?


----------



## Lyoko

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spccraig9* 
Yeah, I think I have 2 of them. Can I add them to those, and if I can, can I add them to the RAID 5 array without having to format everything?

Plug it in and try it


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Gonna give this a big bump. Fairly large update on the first page. Plenty of pics!









http://www.overclock.net/servers/486...ll-server.html


----------



## imadude10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*












For the love of god! Clean that heatsink! Other than that, what a beast little server.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imadude10* 
For the love of god! Clean that heatsink! Other than that, what a beast little server.

lol

I probably should have done that when I took it apart to add the drives. You gotta remember... It's a server. It just sit's under the desk, always on, always serving.

But I probably shoulda cleaned that. Oh well, its not OC'd or doing anything intensive so it's good


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
It just sit's under the desk, always on, always *vacuuming*.

Fixed.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
lol
It just sit's under the desk, always on, always serving.

Are we still talking about computers?


----------



## D3FiN3 SiN

Clutter







.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

GAH! Cables EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Are we still talking about computers?












Quote:



Originally Posted by *firestormcomputers*


Clutter







.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


GAH! Cables EVERYWHERE!!!



Ya also gotta realize we're talking about 9 hard drives in a case 12 inches tall by 16 inches deep.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Do you have dust filters? Because cleaning that thing out is going to be NO FUN!


----------



## mazza-

this is a really good build








i would need something like that as i got 2 x 1TB HDD's, 500GB, 750GB - and their ALL FULL...

so i cant do my 1TB RAID0 T_T as i would lose my 1TB of movies and tv shows...
i need to get a couple 2TB WD's in RAID0 (mirrored raid?)


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Do you have dust filters? Because cleaning that thing out is going to be NO FUN!

Actually, I took all dust filters off. They do more harm than good in my opinion. They block all airflow when they get gummed up. I have an air compressor in the garage, so occasionally I just open it up and blow it out.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mazza-* 
this is a really good build








i would need something like that as i got 2 x 1TB HDD's, 500GB, 750GB - and their ALL FULL...

so i cant do my 1TB RAID0 T_T as i would lose my 1TB of movies and tv shows...
i need to get a couple 2TB WD's in RAID0 (mirrored raid?)

RAID0 is Striped. RAID1 is mirrored. All my my drives are in RAID5 (Striped with parity). You can wikipedia RAID and come up with the way every level works. Raid0, 1, and 5 are the most common.

This is a great little case, and very cheap. It was the only mATX I found that was very small and would house this many drives.


----------



## assaulth3ro911

Use Ubuntu if you don't want to spend money


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


Actually, I took all dust filters off. They do more harm than good in my opinion. They block all airflow when they get gummed up. I have an air compressor in the garage, so occasionally I just open it up and blow it out.

RAID0 is Striped. RAID1 is mirrored. All my my drives are in RAID5 (Striped with parity). You can wikipedia RAID and come up with the way every level works. Raid0, 1, and 5 are the most common.

This is a great little case, and very cheap. It was the only mATX I found that was very small and would house this many drives.


RAID 10 is getting more popular now too, as more and more people try to use onboard controllers to create large storage volumes.


----------



## MrDeodorant

Very nice.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *assaulth3ro911*


Use Ubuntu if you don't want to spend money










I was going to use Linux, but just so happens that being a college student I was able to get Server 2008 and Server 2008 R2 for free. So might as well use it


----------



## losttsol

I have a spaciously small server as well. It only has a 40GB hard drive. Take that.


----------



## murderbymodem

What OS are you running? I've began messing around with freeNAS on an old rig, and so far I'm loving it.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


What OS are you running? I've began messing around with freeNAS on an old rig, and so far I'm loving it.


I was going to go the FreeNAS or OpenFiler route, but I use it for more than just file server. I got a license via DreamSpark through college, so for now I am running Server 2008. When I decide to upgrade the hardware I will install Server 2008 R2.

Edit: Awe, I just got some errors. Seems the newest drive I just put in is failling... Time for a Newegg RMA. I guess you just get a bad apple every now and then.


----------



## elec999

I'm jealous, but great work. My Perc6i killed me, so many problems with many of my boards, I had a Asus Matx board, G45, I had 680 NVidia chipset board, Foxconn P45. Now to Supermicro and works great, but loud!!!.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I was going to go the FreeNAS or OpenFiler route, but I use it for more than just file server. I got a license via DreamSpark through college, so for now I am running Server 2008. When I decide to upgrade the hardware I will install Server 2008 R2.

Edit: Awe, I just got some errors. Seems the newest drive I just put in is failling... Time for a Newegg RMA. I guess you just get a bad apple every now and then.


Yeah WD's have a habit of that. Either they fail within the first 3 months or they run perfectly until they are so old you end up replacing them anyway.


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Actually you can rearm Server 2008 3 times (for evaluation) and use it for 240 days... then if you upgrade to service pack 2... it resets and you get another 240 days.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ndoggfromhell*


Actually you can rearm Server 2008 3 times (for evaluation) and use it for 240 days... then if you upgrade to service pack 2... it resets and you get another 240 days.


Why would he want to do that when he owns it anyway?


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
I was going to go the FreeNAS or OpenFiler route, but I use it for more than just file server.

What else, exactly?

FreeNAS has tons of features beyond just being a file server, it does FTP, UPnP, Webserver, BitTorrent, and more. It was also pretty easy to set up. You should try it out if you haven't already.


----------



## Manyak

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


What else, exactly?

FreeNAS has tons of features beyond just being a file server, it does FTP, UPnP, Webserver, BitTorrent, and more. It was also pretty easy to set up. You should try it out if you haven't already.











But Windows Server can do everything that FreeNAS can, and much more.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Manyak*


But Windows Server can do everything that FreeNAS can, and much more.


True, I guess since he has a license, he might as well use it.

Personally, I love how FreeNAS has a router-like interface for managing it.


----------



## Choggs396

What do you need 8TB for? Or are you not allowed to talk about it on this forum.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Choggs396*


What do you need 8TB for? Or are you not allowed to talk about it on this forum.


Just a lot of stuff.









Lots of Movies, Music, and ISO images of sorts. HD Movies take up so much space, so I try to keep a limit on that. I think I probably have 1.5TB of regular standard def. movies. A minuscule 250GB of music. Oh yea, TV series too.


----------



## Rewindlabs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Just a lot of stuff.









Lots of Movies, Music, and ISO images of sorts. HD Movies take up so much space, so I try to keep a limit on that. I think I probably have 1.5TB of regular standard def. movies. A minuscule 250GB of music. Oh yea, TV series too.

Oh and HD PORN!

There i fixed that for you









I wish i could afford to setup a server like that...must be nice


----------



## the_milk_man

how much did that rig set you back? 8TB is around $800!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rewindlabs* 
There i fixed that for you









I wish i could afford to setup a server like that...must be nice









Oh believe me, I am by FAR rolling in money. Just gotta catch that rare paycheck that you get to keep all for yourself with no bills coming out xD

Oh... and porn takes up way too much space and is useless. A couple gigs worth is fine though.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
how much did that rig set you back? 8TB is around $800!









Actually the first 3 TB I bought were $200 a piece. They then started dropping. I got 2 more for $120 I think, and the last 3 at $99.

Case was $40 shipped lol. PSU I won at Quakecon.

Board, CPU, RAM and 500GB system drive were leftovers.

So about $1100 for the drives over a period of a few months.


----------



## the_milk_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Actually the first 3 TB I bought were $200 a piece. They then started dropping. I got 2 more for $120 I think, and the last 3 at $99.

Case was $40 shipped lol. PSU I won at Quakecon.

Board, CPU, RAM and 500GB system drive were leftovers.

So about $1100 for the drives over a period of a few months.

ooooh, that's not too bad. I was imagining this horrible build cost of about 1500..... don't ask why


----------



## pheoxs

Wicked project man, thats a awesome file server you got there. You probably already have a license but since your server is wicked, PM me if you want a key to whatever server edition, I have keys to all of them being unused.

(*Disclaimer: For Bonz Only, pls random people don't message me)


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
ooooh, that's not too bad. I was imagining this horrible build cost of about 1500..... don't ask why

Now with 1.5TB Seagates at $89 shipped on Newegg, and 2TB WD Greens for $140 shipped on Newegg, it makes me wanna swap out. I just can't afford it around Christmas season =x


----------



## the_milk_man

What 3-bay fan enclosure is that? It looks like it's made from xigmatek.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_milk_man* 
What 3-bay fan enclosure is that? It looks like it's made from xigmatek.

It's a Cooler Master. $25 on Newegg. 3x5.25" to 4x3.5". I was originally going to go with a 5 drive hot-swap, but those are like $100. Wanted to keep it cost effective.


----------



## Laforet

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Now with 1.5TB Seagates at $89 shipped on Newegg, and 2TB WD Greens for $140 shipped on Newegg, it makes me wanna swap out. I just can't afford it around Christmas season =x

Those 1.5TB seagates are the leftover from the infamous 7200.11 era which I'd strongly recommend against


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonz™* 
It's a Cooler Master. $25 on Newegg. 3x5.25" to 4x3.5". I was originally going to go with a 5 drive hot-swap, but those are like $100. Wanted to keep it cost effective.

Would you have been able to fit hotswaps in there? Would have been kind of neat if you dremelled out the side of the bay and mounted them like the Cosmos 1000 with the cool drive mounting.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Just a lot of stuff.









Lots of Movies, Music, and ISO images of sorts. HD Movies take up so much space, so I try to keep a limit on that. I think I probably have 1.5TB of regular standard def. movies. A minuscule 250GB of music. Oh yea, TV series too.

Gotcha. Sorry I forgot to say - nice build!


----------



## Angmaar

The amount of hard drives you fit in there is amazing!


----------



## slash129

It would take forever to fill up 8TBs for me lol.


----------



## vpadro

Nice build you got there, I'm about to build my own server...just need to get a PERC from the US cos I live in Mexico...

Congrats!


----------



## Le_Loup

I know this is bumping, but daaaaemn. I've got a mix form of a mid tower with similar frankenstein effects. I'm putting in 7 drives, 1x 500gb, 6x 1tb, 1 blu ray, a 4670 or 5670 ati, or equiv of 1gb ram minimum. (I've lived my life from basic vid card to basic card of 128mb all my life, I so can't wait for breathing room).

I have my laptop and tower running with a total of 4x 1tb together, 1x 250gb, 1x 320, and 1x 500 in total together. My tower has the old 3000+ amd... 4gb ddr400, and yeah, it's well winded. It's gone through 3 mobo's... 3 cpu's, 3 powersupplies, 2 harddrives, and a pear tree...







Can't wait to get mine up eventually with a mega log. But dang man, grat's on awesomeness!

So jealous!

- Le_Loup


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Le_Loup* 
I know this is bumping, but daaaaemn. I've got a mix form of a mid tower with similar frankenstein effects. I'm putting in 7 drives, 1x 500gb, 6x 1tb, 1 blu ray, a 4670 or 5670 ati, or equiv of 1gb ram minimum. (I've lived my life from basic vid card to basic card of 128mb all my life, I so can't wait for breathing room).

I have my laptop and tower running with a total of 4x 1tb together, 1x 250gb, 1x 320, and 1x 500 in total together. My tower has the old 3000+ amd... 4gb ddr400, and yeah, it's well winded. It's gone through 3 mobo's... 3 cpu's, 3 powersupplies, 2 harddrives, and a pear tree...







Can't wait to get mine up eventually with a mega log. But dang man, grat's on awesomeness!

So jealous!

- Le_Loup

Thanks Le_Loup!

Could always use the bump.

I actually ran into some problems last week with the DIMM in my PERC going bad on me while 1 drive was in the rebuild process. Another was marked as failed at the same time essentially dropping my 5TB of data. I'm in the works in trying to get it back, but most of the important stuff is backed up.

I'll be migrating to WHS and dropping RAID this week. Have a CM590 on the way with a couple more of the Coolermaster drive bays. Will be replacing the 1TB with 1.5's slowly as well. It has been a great file server, but can no longer be called Tiny









I'll be looking for your new build as I can tell it's well deserved!


----------



## chingwilly

bonz ive been reading this server forum for a while now and found this thread. Thought i would show my build of a cm590 and extra hd cages


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chingwilly* 
bonz ive been reading this server forum for a while now and found this thread. Thought i would show my build of a cm590 and extra hd cages

That's a very nice build ching.

I've actually just migrated this server into a CM590 with my current hdd cages. It does look beautiful tho.


----------



## brad82

I have something similar, runs Debian Linux with 8TB (woot!) space. My fave part is that it has a SAS backplane connected straight to my main PC so I can get super fast NAS, and then its obviously connected to the network, so other PC's can access it to. Only major difference is that mine is in a 4U Rack case









Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *brad82*


I have something similar, runs Debian Linux with 8TB (woot!) space. My fave part is that it has a SAS backplane connected straight to my main PC so I can get super fast NAS, and then its obviously connected to the network, so other PC's can access it to. Only major difference is that mine is in a 4U Rack case









Keep up the good work!


Thanks for looking Brad









I recently came under a ~5TB or so data loss due to my PERC 5/i corrupting things.

I've since just went WHS with backups. I've been using the 7.73TB to backup Blu-ray movies 1:1. My plan is to buy the Norco 4020 and a couple SASLP-MV8's and start buying 2TBs as I need them.

I'd like to see your server when you get some time.


----------



## CrazyNikel

I want your dog!!!!! Mail him to me please~


----------



## TheLaw

Hey. Maybe I missed it. But are you running these in RAID? What kind?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLaw*


Hey. Maybe I missed it. But are you running these in RAID? What kind?


I haven't updated anything in a while here.

For the longest time I had 8x1TB in Raid5 on a PERC 5/i running Server 2008. After my PERC dropped 2 of the drives and essentially wiped out 5TB of data, I have since moved to WHS and then WHS Vail.

I have also moved all the drives to a Centurion 590 and added 2 more 1.5TB drives.

Luckily I had my important stuff backed up, but lost tons of TV shows and movie rips. Still working on building the collection again, but it will be a while 'til I get where I was.

Now that I'm thinking about it, WHS can still only sustain a 1 drive loss while keeping my data safe, so I may end up going back to RAID in the future. Always keeping a backup of course.


----------



## N3G4T1v3

I'm keen on building a nas like sever sometime, I have an old AMD athlone xp 2500+, and a mate and I want to put together a sever with his old intel q9300, this thread has made me really excited to start building one

Out of interest, you mentioned that your RAID card is failing, what happens then? Can you just swap the controller with a new one, or is your data pritty much lost then?
I don't have on, but I'm keen to get one, especially if I use my old AMD rig, seeing its lacking sata, haha

But thats an amazing build, and an enjoyable read through this thread, really keen to start a a server project


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *N3G4T1v3* 
I'm keen on building a nas like sever sometime, I have an old AMD athlone xp 2500+, and a mate and I want to put together a sever with his old intel q9300, this thread has made me really excited to start building one

Out of interest, you mentioned that your RAID card is failing, what happens then? Can you just swap the controller with a new one, or is your data pritty much lost then?
I don't have on, but I'm keen to get one, especially if I use my old AMD rig, seeing its lacking sata, haha

But thats an amazing build, and an enjoyable read through this thread, really keen to start a a server project

The RAID card dropped 2 drives out of the array and at boot said it had detected bit-level memory errors. I bought some new memory but it wasn't the right kind. I did manage to get back into Windows but the array was toast because of the 2 drive drop. I don't know exactly what happened, but didn't want to mess with it. I took the loss and started over.

Yes, you can swap a controller if one is bad. Like I said, I just took the loss and moved on. WHS kind of worries me too since not everything is duplicated and only surviving 1 drive failure, but I am keeping regular backups as well.

I appreciate you looking


----------



## the_beast

Remember that while WHS will only definately save all your duplaicte data with 1 drive loss, it _may_ save all of your data with up to half your drives failing. With a lot of drives you are likely to lose much less than a disk's worth of data with 2 drive failures as WHS makes sure it has 2 copies of each file on any 2 out of all the disks you have. Any data that still remains on unfailed disks is fine, unlike a failed RAID5/6 array on which you lose everything.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_beast* 
Remember that while WHS will only definately save all your duplaicte data with 1 drive loss, it _may_ save all of your data with up to half your drives failing. With a lot of drives you are likely to lose much less than a disk's worth of data with 2 drive failures as WHS makes sure it has 2 copies of each file on any 2 out of all the disks you have. Any data that still remains on unfailed disks is fine, unlike a failed RAID5/6 array on which you lose everything.

Very true.

Either way, backups are a necessity. I back up my important data to externals every night.


----------



## the_beast

True - for irreplaceable data then multiple backups is a necessity. But running separate drives or using duplication under WHS is a reasonable method of preventing a huge loss of less important stuff like ripped or downloaded media - if a drive fails (or too many drives fail) you only need replace what was on that drive, not your entire collection, but you don't need to pay to protect these files by buying enough drives for full backups.


----------



## c49

That's a pretty nice little NAS...you could have saved a boatload of cash getting Hitachi 1TB drives though









If you want to learn Linux, do it right and install Arch. Go through this guide step by step and start learning the filesystem and inner workings of GNU/Linux and you'll never go back


----------



## Mikezilla

Bump for awesomeness.


----------



## Coolman4now

- Whoa dude.

- This is sick, I loved it.

- Whats the stats now ?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Coolman4now* 
- Whoa dude.

- This is sick, I loved it.

- Whats the stats now ?

Actually I've moved it out of the mATX case to make room for more HDDs. Pushing about 12TB now.

Apart from that, everything is the same









I may move it back into the mATX case when I start getting 2+TB HDDs. There's just something about having such a large amount of storage space in such a little case. Not to mention, makes bringing it to LANs easy.


----------



## Mikezilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Actually I've moved it out of the mATX case to make room for more HDDs. Pushing about 12TB now.

Apart from that, everything is the same









I may move it back into the mATX case when I start getting 2+TB HDDs. There's just something about having such a large amount of storage space in such a little case. Not to mention, makes bringing it to LANs easy.

And why do you need a storage server at a LAN party?


----------



## Coolman4now

- Pirating purposes.









just kidding

- Im building my 8TB File server soon, thanks for the input Bonz.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikezilla* 
And why do you need a storage server at a LAN party?

To share data.

It's helpful to have a dedicated server to host LAN games too. As well as hosting game files for those who don't have them installed.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
As well as hosting game files for those who don't have them installed.

This. Copying over a steam directory and just letting steam verify them is so much faster than downloading the whole thing.


----------



## Krusher33

Have you done the linux thingy yet? Or change to a different OS?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11915348*
> Have you done the linux thingy yet? Or change to a different OS?


I was going to go with Linux, but ended up going with Windows Server 2008 R2. I have a license through Dreamspark, so I might as well use it









I have no problem with Linux though. I've been learning a lot of it with hosted servers I manage. If I ever need to go Linux, I know I can


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bonz™;11915395*
> I was going to go with Linux, but ended up going with Windows Server 2008 R2. I have a license through Dreamspark, so I might as well use it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with Linux though. I've been learning a lot of it with hosted servers I manage. If I ever need to go Linux, I know I can


Waitwut? I just checked dreamspark and didn't realize they had those. Are there time limits on those as well?


----------



## CrazyNikel

Bonz..... I LOVE ur dog man. I have a pure breed german shepard(name is Bullet and he is 3 years old now)...FANTASTIC dogs, by far the best dog Ive ever owned.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;11915430*
> Waitwut? I just checked dreamspark and didn't realize they had those. Are there time limits on those as well?


Yep, they have 2008 and 2008 R2. There are no time limits, they are full versions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyNikel;11915458*
> Bonz..... I LOVE ur dog man. I have a pure breed german shepard(name is Bullet and he is 3 years old now)...FANTASTIC dogs, by far the best dog Ive ever owned.


Thanks Crazy. I love my dog. She is wild! Her father was a German Shepard and her mother was a Husky. She is beautiful


----------



## parityboy

Yeah Bonz I love your dog too.







A friend of mine has an alsatian/malamute cross and he is utterly gorgeous, and has an excellent temperament. Really friendly and playful, but knows when to drop low and lunge if another dog (pit bull) gives him static.









He's got that half-wolf look too...love your build by the way...


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Thanks guys


----------



## Liighthead

very nice








do the hard drives heatup in their? O.O


----------



## .nikon

Wow I really can dig this, although I will say that pci slot fan, I have that same one and after a year or so the fan will start vibrating if the exterior isn't perfectly level. Just thought I would let you know but other than that this thing is epic.


----------



## Liighthead

^ i would ghetto mod ( ziptie ) 1 or 2 fans behind the hhds to pull air though them. but yeh just a suggestion


----------



## .nikon

Double post for some odd reason, I apologize.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


very nice








do the hard drives heatup in their? O.O


Nope. There was a Panaflo 92mm in front of the bottom HDDs. The top HDD 4x3 adapter had a 120mm in it as well. Plenty of air









Quote:



Originally Posted by *.nikon*


Wow I really can dig this, although I will say that pci slot fan, I have that same one and after a year or so the fan will start vibrating if the exterior isn't perfectly level. Just thought I would let you know but other than that this thing is epic.


Yes, the fan grinds now. It was necessary to keep the PERC somewhat cool though. The PERC ran pretty hot.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Liighthead*


^ i would ghetto mod ( ziptie ) 1 or 2 fans behind the hhds to pull air though them. but yeh just a suggestion


There were fans in front of the HDDs. They stayed nice and cool.
_____________
I've since moved my file server to a CM590 to make room for more HDDs







. I loved having such a small, high capacity server. Unfortunately physical space limited me. I may end up getting ~10x2TB's and migrating the server back to this little case. It is a trooper.


----------



## .nikon

Yeah like I said I just wanted top let you know because I really liked it until it started vibrating like that, it would do it for a while and then finally level itself out and stop but goodness it was annoying when it did.

But this is coming from someone who's fan on their 4650 died so I ripped one off of an old 9000 series ati card i had laying around, every time I start my rig up I have to spin the little fan with my finger to get it going but it still works fine other than that. currently I'm looking to get a new ASUS Maximus Formula X38 for real cheap and then put in a 5770 to get a little more out of this old 775 rig. plus I have a spare pc with a e5200 in it that I can set up as a small server.

Looking to get lots o terabytes.


----------



## Liighthead

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I've since moved my file server to a CM590 to make room for more HDDs







. I loved having such a small, high capacity server. Unfortunately physical space limited me. I may end up getting ~10x2TB's and migrating the server back to this little case. It is a trooper.


nice  
how many hhds u got in the 590?


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Liighthead;12573432*
> nice
> how many hhds u got in the 590?


Right now, 12. 10x 1's and 2x 1.5's. I'm cheap and went with the Cooler Master 4x3 bays. If I went 5x3's, I can fit 15. Surprisingly this little mATX case can fit 10. I'm working on swapping the 1's for 2's though right now. If 10 2's is enough space for now, I may drop the server back into this tiny case. It makes a nice LAN server


----------

